# Introduction



## Meghan Ruth (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello

My name is Meghan (31) and my husband is Sean (31). I'm here to get some advice on wedded life. Two weeks before our scheduled wedding (9/11/21) my husband was diagnosed with a malignant brain tumor called glioblastoma. He had surgery to remove it but not before we had a wedding ceremony in his hospital room right before😊 We went through with our big wedding with some adjustments for Sean as he was still recovering from brain surgery and it all went very well. A few days later we drove to NYC for our honeymoon and now we are back to living our new normal lives that unfortunately now involve cancer treatments. It's been a struggle adjusting to not only married life but married life with a huge medical diagnosis. So I'll mostly be on here asking for help about the day to day and merging our two lives into one, because I don't want to focus on the bad stuff. I don't want to give it a second more of thought than I need to.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Meghan Ruth said:


> Hello
> 
> My name is Meghan (31) and my husband is Sean (31). I'm here to get some advice on wedded life. Two weeks before our scheduled wedding (9/11/21) my husband was diagnosed with a malignant brain tumor called glioblastoma. He had surgery to remove it but not before we had a wedding ceremony in his hospital room right before😊 We went through with our big wedding with some adjustments for Sean as he was still recovering from brain surgery and it all went very well. A few days later we drove to NYC for our honeymoon and now we are back to living our new normal lives that unfortunately now involve cancer treatments. It's been a struggle adjusting to not only married life but married life with a huge medical diagnosis. So I'll mostly be on here asking for help about the day to day and merging our two lives into one, because I don't want to focus on the bad stuff. I don't want to give it a second more of thought than I need to.


We will do everything we can to make good suggestions. 
Welcome!


----------



## Pip’sJourney (Mar 17, 2021)

Welcome! my sister in law also had glioblastoma about 10 years ago. I hope we can give you some suggestions.


----------



## Nyanza2021 (Nov 22, 2021)

We will try to be available for you. Keep the good spirit and everything will go well


----------

